# Just got a crazy idea.



## ruxpinsam (Jul 15, 2012)

I too am in this boat. Hopefully I can learn from this post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm 23 and I just went to my first show with my weanling ( also his first show).... Do it! You are never too old to follow your dreams! We took home three ribbons, a third place, fourth place, and a sixth place but it was fun and we learned a lot. 

There are people of all ages at these shows younger kids, people out age, and older! Just be confident and friendly and no one will second guess you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

Is there any local barns in your area that do local shows in the event your interested in? It may help to have a trainer that has shown and can show you the ropes. Your never to old to start, Im 26 and still learning how to do Reining I might go to my first show next spring/summer or wait for the following year. Just make sure you know its for fun and experience!!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah I am 27 and started showing this year. Our local "fun and frolic" show last weekend had a "beginner adult novice walk/trot" which was only for people riding less than two years. I competed in five classes total, but it's nice to compete in one for newby riders with a level playing field! Just find some fun shows and have fun!!


----------



## 03firefly (May 29, 2012)

Look around for some fun shows or schooling shows. I know a lot of older people who start there, as those shows are less intense and nobody's really looking at age.. they're just having fun and getting experience.


----------

